# Kerosene heaters



## Guest

Anyone who has experience of Kerosene heaters?

Are the good? Heat well? Cost for a good one. Running costs?


Thanks in advance

Anders


----------



## virgil

Vegaanders said:


> Anyone who has experience of Kerosene heaters?
> 
> Are the good? Heat well? Cost for a good one. Running costs?
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> Anders


These are better (IMO) 

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Portable-Ga...d=1386963740&sr=8-1&keywords=super+ser+heater


----------



## Guest

virgil said:


> These are better (IMO)
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Portable-Ga...d=1386963740&sr=8-1&keywords=super+ser+heater


These we have. But many I talk to say that Kerosene heaters are much more effective and cheaper to run. And smell-less nowadays


----------



## Sarchy

Vegaanders said:


> Anyone who has experience of Kerosene heaters?
> 
> Are the good? Heat well? Cost for a good one. Running costs?
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> Anders



Hi Anders

We brought two of these heaters with us when we came over last year...
Inverter 5006 3.2kW Liquid Fuel Heater + FREE FUEL | Domestic Liquid Fuel Heaters | Heaters

We managed to get through last winter quite well using them with no other form of heating. We have an open plan layout and whilst we were up at the kitchen/dining end we had one of the heaters on set at 22c and then when we moved down to the living area end we switched the first heater off and put on the second one down that end of the room, also set at 22c. The very few times that we felt a bit cold we put the temperature up a bit higher.

We have not been able to find paraffin here apart from the stuff you can use in lamps and that would be too expensive to use in a heater. Although it says not to use kerosene in the blurb we have been using it with no problems whatsoever. We worked out that it cost us in the region of 23 to 25 cents an hour to run one of these heaters, this included the electricity to power them. We filled our containers earlier this week with about 28.5 litres and it cost us €30...this should last us between two and three weeks! There is a slight smell when switching them on and again when switching them off, but that is nothing that we would worry about! We did experience some condensation but nothing serious, and as it is our first time in a concrete box we do not know if that would happen anyway! Overall we are very satisfied with the heaters and would thoroughly recommend them. We live in Anarita so if you would like to see them in action you are more than welcome to come and experience them for yourself.

Note though that you do need electricity to run these inverter heaters so we do have one of the ordinary kerosene heaters as a back up which came in very handy when we had a power cut for a few hours on Wednesday...we can also boil a kettle on it so were able to make a hot drink as well as keeping warm!

We have seen similar inverter heaters to the ones we have at Leroy Merlins in Nicosia near to Ikea.

Sheila
97897727


----------



## Guest

Sarchy said:


> Hi Anders
> 
> We brought two of these heaters with us when we came over last year...
> Inverter 5006 3.2kW Liquid Fuel Heater + FREE FUEL | Domestic Liquid Fuel Heaters | Heaters
> 
> We managed to get through last winter quite well using them with no other form of heating. We have an open plan layout and whilst we were up at the kitchen/dining end we had one of the heaters on set at 22c and then when we moved down to the living area end we switched the first heater off and put on the second one down that end of the room, also set at 22c. The very few times that we felt a bit cold we put the temperature up a bit higher.
> 
> We have not been able to find paraffin here apart from the stuff you can use in lamps and that would be too expensive to use in a heater. Although it says not to use kerosene in the blurb we have been using it with no problems whatsoever. We worked out that it cost us in the region of 23 to 25 cents an hour to run one of these heaters, this included the electricity to power them. We filled our containers earlier this week with about 28.5 litres and it cost us €30...this should last us between two and three weeks! There is a slight smell when switching them on and again when switching them off, but that is nothing that we would worry about! We did experience some condensation but nothing serious, and as it is our first time in a concrete box we do not know if that would happen anyway! Overall we are very satisfied with the heaters and would thoroughly recommend them. We live in Anarita so if you would like to see them in action you are more than welcome to come and experience them for yourself.
> 
> Note though that you do need electricity to run these inverter heaters so we do have one of the ordinary kerosene heaters as a back up which came in very handy when we had a power cut for a few hours on Wednesday...we can also boil a kettle on it so were able to make a hot drink as well as keeping warm!
> 
> We have seen similar inverter heaters to the ones we have at Leroy Merlins in Nicosia near to Ikea.
> 
> Sheila
> 97897727


I don't think you will find paraffin here. As I understand it and Wiki also mean is that "Kerosene is usually called paraffin in the UK, Ireland, Southeast Asia and South Africa". And coming from a greek name it should be Kerosene here. But perhaps I am wrong

Anders


----------



## Guest

Do you buy the Kerosene they sell at Petrol stations?

Anders


----------



## PeteandSylv

We have friends who bought a new kerosene heater some time ago on recommendation from their Cypriot friends.

Although they claim they are cheaper to run and seem to heat quickly and well, their home took on a new odour: the unpleasant smell of kerosene.

Pete


----------



## Guest

PeteandSylv said:


> We have friends who bought a new kerosene heater some time ago on recommendation from their Cypriot friends.
> 
> Although they claim they are cheaper to run and seem to heat quickly and well, their home took on a new odour: the unpleasant smell of kerosene.
> 
> Pete


Many say they are smell-less. Only startup will create a smell and can be done outside

But also hour gas heaters smell a little so...

And the logfire smells

Anders


----------



## PeteandSylv

Vegaanders said:


> Many say they are smell-less. Only startup will create a smell and can be done outside
> 
> But also hour gas heaters smell a little so...
> 
> And the logfire smells
> 
> Anders


Many talk rubbish! I think the smell comes from the vapourised fuel before and after it has reached operating temperature. Of course you can do it outside, but what a chore to have to mess about that way. You also have the nuisance of having to get and keep kerosene safely.

Gas heaters do smell a little but nowhere near as bad as kerosene and it doesn't seem to "cling" to the house.

Log fires in an open grate also smell and can fill the house with smoke. That's why we've just had a wood burner fitted into our grate.

Pete


----------



## Sarchy

Vegaanders said:


> Do you buy the Kerosene they sell at Petrol stations?
> 
> Anders


Yes we do.


----------



## Sarchy

PeteandSylv said:


> We have friends who bought a new kerosene heater some time ago on recommendation from their Cypriot friends.
> 
> Although they claim they are cheaper to run and seem to heat quickly and well, their home took on a new odour: the unpleasant smell of kerosene.
> 
> Pete


We don't seem to have much of a problem with the smell associated with kerosene heaters and are quite happy with our lot.


----------



## momof2cute

I need a good kerosene heater. Any ideas which one to get?
But first of all, are they safe to use inside a house?
I have to keep that in mind because I have kids.
I want to buy one but I'm confused.
Can anyone tell me which one is good to buy in this review? 
Great kerosene-fuele heaters
Thanks.


----------

